# A REALLY big day for Katie and me.



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today has been the most incredible day in my life as a breeder. Today I won the Bred by Exhibitor class with my 7 months old puppy at Colonial Rottweiler Club’s 55th Specialty show. This was a class of 15 bitches, with mine being the youngest.

We then went on to win Reserve Winner’s Bitch in an entry of over 130 bitches. This is a STAGGERING win for a puppy this age, and from Bred By on top of it.

I am stunned, awed, amazed, humbled, and so VERY proud.

I have had moments of such heartbreak and despair along the road, as have most breeders. I can say this evening without a doubt that it was all worth it.

I am hanging on for dear life, this is going to be one HELL of a ride.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG Red. Congratulations! You have an AMAZING puppy!

Go Katie!!!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Woohoo Katie! Keep it up girl!

Good Job Red, you should be very proud!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats, Red and Katie!!!! What an AMAZING beginning for her career, and a wonderful milestone in yours


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!! What an accomplishment  I think we need pictures of the special girl!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, plse post pics of her win! Congrats - that is terrific.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

This is EFFING AWESOME NEWS!

Go KK!!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Sweet!!!! Go Katie!!!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I would just love to feel just a nano-seconds worth of how proud you must feel!! Luck on to Katie gal, (although, I'm not for a second shocked as to her calculated breeding founders were...- super congrats on ya'll for the pairing!!) WHOOT!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, I know you must be very proud, to do anything at a specialty is nice, but Reserve winners is even special specially coming from the bred-by class.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Congrats Red and Katie! Very good job!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

After meeting her in person I am not the least bit surprised...she is a damn nice Rottie! Congrats and good job.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations Red, You and Katie both deserve this win. You have worked very very hard, you have not eased up on your high standards and now you are reaping the benefits of all that hard work. Good for you.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

. I am still in awe, and a bit of disbelief. I guess it will all sink in one of these days.  We are on for ARC National Sweepstakes at 8am in the morning.  Updates as soon as I can.





































And of course can't forget a shot of Penny, Katie's mom working the crowd with her basket.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That is fabulous, and I am sincerely happy for you


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well done, Red and Katie! That definitely deserves a pat on the back!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

What a thrill!!! Just love the pictures-Penny is too cute with her basket.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a really nice post. Glad to hear it and excited for you (both!).

Looks like you are headed up to the top of Everest at long last!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Love the photos.  Does her win count for points? I certainly hope so because 130 bitches is a lot to beat!! I don't know a lot about conformation so I'm just curious.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats! That sounds very exciting.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Dat my baby mama......hopefully


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

congrats Red,that is amazing!!!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

TStafford said:


> Dat my baby mama......hopefully


Mine too!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Nope, no points for Reserve unless the winner is disallowed for some reason.

Thursday we were 3rd in her class of 31 puppies in Sweeps. 

Today we got a lesson in humility, showing puppies in Bred By, and how dog shows work.

We got walked and did not even make the cut. Yep, it hurt a little. But, no matter WHAT dog you are showing you do not win them all. This is a puppy, showing in Bred By against adult exhibits, and on this day, this particular judge did not use her.

Guaranteed you will be hearing a lot more about this bitch in the future. She will have a GREAT career as a Special, and people will remember her for years to come in my breed.

We have had a GREAT week, and so much fun, and the commentary on her by EVERY single respectable breeder, handler, and exhibitor in attendance has been outstanding, without fail.

My many THANKS to those of you who have shared in my joyous experiences with her this week. You will for sure be hearing a lot more about her in the months and years to come.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a dog show for you, never know what to expect. But Katie did great and I believe she will go far. I hope BB will have just as great wins at nationals starting Monday.


----------

